# Niche or Atom 60



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

If you could only have one of these two grinders, what would you choose? Niche Zero, Eurika Atom 60?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I've owned both of these. The Atom for speed, the Niche for consistency and the fact its a single doser...

Would suggest the Atom 75e though.


----------

